# my powerfull tiger shrimp



## youngstud (18 Apr 2010)

i was updating my 60 l fish tank to a new aquastyle 620 it took around 4 hours and was a big job really
i have sorted out everything and had a lay down shortly
2 hours after putting all the plant fish snails and shrimp in to the new tank i just saw one of my tiger shrimps on the floor dead and dried,rock hard.
made me so upset and just realised it was cariying lots of eggs as well i was very sad.i held it and had a close look at the eggs and just attened to open its legs and see the eggs the shirimp suddenly jumped and made me really scared...
it was seriously a special experience for me because all i know is shirimps have gills and they can not stay alive out of water for that long time
or am i wrong?
anyway i took the shrimp back in to my hand and left it in to fish tank and amazingly statrt to swim and it looked so fine.
i just didnt get it and if the shrimp cant stay alive that long out of water and if im not having a day dream i think what i saw was a miracle


----------



## FishBeast (30 Apr 2010)

I have missed a shrimp before and it was sitting on its side in a couple of drops of water... came back an hour later and saw it... it was fine.


----------



## youngstud (27 May 2010)

s mate found his list shrimp after a week under the dishwasher and was alive


----------



## youngstud (27 May 2010)

I just don't get it


----------

